# just finished my first colonoscopy- very good expirence



## 20017 (Dec 7, 2006)

Okay so I have severe anxiety and suffer from panic attacks so for the past 3 weeks that I knew about this exam.. i was frantic with fear. I read a lot of posts on here which REALLY helped me so thank you ! but this was the easiest procedure ive ever done! Yesterday morning I took 4 laxative pills which didn't take long too kick in . then at 6:30pm I had the miralax solution(which i will never do again) it tasted okay and wasn't hard to get down at first but by the last two glasses i didn't think i would be able to keep it down... i called the dr on call and he said to wait a while and try again later. MAKE SURE YOU TAKE YOUR TIME DRINKING THIS STUFF... there is so much of it i started to feel nasuas(spelling).so the prep was horrible ( i heard the ginger ale stuff is better). if you do use the miralax i would suggest mixing it with two 32oz different flavors, and the lemon was better for me. The day of the acutally procecdure i was freaking out and in tears... they put the IV in me which did NOT hurt at all, and then made me wait for a while. Finally they brought me in the room and i was shaking in fear... i talked to the nurse for a while which helped me calm down... then they gave me demerol and versed and the last thing i remember was the nurse having me turn on my side then i must have just passed out... I did nolt feel a thing nor remmeber if i even talked to the DR... I don't even remember the nurses or dr talking. The next thing i remember i was waking up in recovery passing gas. THIS IS HONESTLY A VERY SIMPLE PROCEDURE even for people like me who have severe anxiety. I am sharing my experience because I don't want others to worry like i did for weeks on end. Please don't work yourself up this was so easy ... and don't beleive all these horror stories you read on here because it will just make you nervous for something that really is a piece of cake!! Thanks for all the encouragement on this site!!!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Lauramac, So glad your colonoscopy is over with. My husband and brother both had them done recently. They used Nulyteley (not sure of the spelling), which is also a gallon of liquid, but they were able to drink half on the day before the colonoscopy and the rest the next morning before the test. Much easier than drinking so much at once, as I did. Both hubby and brother also slept through the whole thing, as I did. I'm just so glad there is such a procedure, where they can actually check the colon directly and even remove polyps. If this procedure had been around years ago, my grandma (and countless others) could have been saved.


----------



## 20017 (Dec 7, 2006)

I know its so great what they can do now adays! I wish more people would not put it off so much ... its so simple and really worth doing. The consequences are soooo much worse


----------

